# Closed Zone in SE ND question



## kwelk (Jul 25, 2007)

From what I understand.... You cannot hunt for grouse east of Highway 32 without a permit? I just would like some clarification on the closed zone, reading the proclamation was a bit confusing to me.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> That portion of southeastern North Dakota bordered on the west by ND Highway 32, on the north by the Sheyenne River, on the south by ND Highway 11, and on the east by the Red and Bois de Sioux rivers; and an area in Grand Forks County bordered on the east by the Red River, the south by US Highway 2, the west by ND Highway 18, and the north by the Walsh and Grand Forks county line will only be open for sharp-tailed grouse and pinnated grouse (prairie chicken) hunting, by permit only from October 13 through October 21. See Pinnated Grouse section for details.


Someone can correct me or add more to this, but I believe the NO HUNT zone is due in part to the remnants of a prairie chicken population that inhabit that particular area of the state. G&F doesn't want hunters confusing them for grouse and shooting them. Also, my understanding is that the STG population is relatively low in those areas too.

As the permit for those who draw a prairie chicken also allows it to be used on STG, then it is legal to take a grouse in that area during those seasons with permit.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> but I believe the NO HUNT zone is due in part to the remnants of a prairie chicken population that inhabit that particular area of the state.


By 'remnant population', do you mean from before the transplant of birds into the area?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NJ,

Dat is correct.

Just East of the grasslands they hunt chickens, and let me tell you they look really similar.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

```
By 'remnant population', do you mean from before the transplant of birds into the area?
```
No. I mean prior to the era of conservation, and prior to the changing of natural grassland to farmland, smartass.


----------

